# My Rigs



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just thought I would share my bows with you guys,

I just bought the Bowtech tribute today and its a wicked bow.
I have had the Nitrous sice Christmas and its also a wicked bow.


The Diamond Nitrous (one on the left) has the following
-Scott caliper release
-5 pin micro sight
-Octane 30" stab
-TriVan vanishing rest
-Carbon express maxima 250's and Victory vforce with fushion vanes

The bowtech tribute (right one) has:
-Viper H500 sight
-ripcord cod red rest
-Tru ball stinger 
-GT expedition 5575 arrows with fushion vanes






















Enjoy!:darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice looking bows! 
On a side note, just accepted your friend request on xbox lol.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Nice looking bows!
> On a side note, just accepted your friend request on xbox lol.


Thanks buddy, I'll talk to you on there sometime!


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Nice looking bows!
> On a side note, just accepted your friend request on xbox lol.


i think you mite need accept mine on there tooo


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> i think you mite need accept mine on there tooo


Is your gamertag something with camotoe in it? I think I accepted that a while ago.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Is your gamertag something with camotoe in it? I think I accepted that a while ago.


My bad. just looked through the messages and realized i never hit accept haha. I just accepted you, we should have a time for all of us on AT to have a big party and play for a while.


----------

